# Queen under pressure



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

One of the greatest moment in rock was when David Bowie singning whit Freddie Mercury this song.Two giant in there world sharing the same stage on vocal duty.

Im a david bowie fan(station to station perriod) , im a queen fan to some degree.They dont make pop song like this anymore, that are that great, everything new in pop sound generic and pre fabricated.

What your view on this?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Groan and double groan  Their personae weren't ones I could relate to. They were or came across as... you know... _funny_. I never liked Queen and the only period of Bowie's that I was into for a while was the Berlin period (Low, Heroes, Lodger).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Love it, close to the best either have done (which for me would be Killer queen and Life on Mars?).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Big fan of Bowie apart from most of his 80s work. Queen? Pretty much only the first three albums and a smattering of tracks afterwards. As a collaborative effort it didn't really have any effect on me but it was better than certain others of the period - Ebony & Ivory, Dancing in the Street etc. Sorry to damn it with faint praise, but Under Pressure didn't represent for me a high creative point for either act. I'm probably biased because I didn't like 80s pop in general - most of it was either too glossy and bombastic or too synth-driven and fey for my liking.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I enjoy some of Bowie's early stuff, and his excursions into ambient minimalism, but I have little affection for Queen. I think this generally has to do with Freddie Mercury's personal life and inhumanity, and not for the quality of the music.


----------



## kerrcophony (Dec 21, 2015)

Always thought this song sounded half-written or half-finished.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

kerrcophony said:


> Always thought this song sounded half-written or half-finished.


As did I. And then came Vanilla Ice and "Ice Ice Baby" to fulfill the promise.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> One of the greatest moment in rock was when David Bowie singning whit Freddie Mercury this song.Two giant in there world sharing the same stage on vocal duty.
> 
> Im a david bowie fan(station to station perriod) , im a queen fan to some degree.They dont make pop song like this anymore, that are that great, *everything new in pop sound generic and pre fabricated.*
> 
> What your view on this?


These were exactly the same words used to describe "Under Pressure" during its popularity..a common description used by music snobs to whatever is currently popular in music :angel:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I liked Queen from the beginning up until (but not including) "Jazz". I never really got Bowie, but do enjoy the more obvious and familiar songs; though "Pressure" is not one of them.


----------

